# Wie Monitor anschließen?



## Scary Crisis (1. November 2010)

*Wie Monitor anschließen?*

Guten Morgen, ich habe vor mir diesen Monitor zu kaufen:
Acer S243HLbmii 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Dazu die point of view gtx 470 

Der Monitor hat 2 HDMI und einen VGA Anschluss
Die Grafikkarte 2 DVI und 1 HDMI

Soll ich mir dann ein HDMI vom Monitor zu DVI Kabel an der Grafikkarte kaufen oder
ein HDMI zu HDMI?

Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie Monitor anschließen?*

Wenn beides schon HDMI hat würde ich diesem Kabel den Vorzug geben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie Monitor anschließen?*

Must du testen es gibt Berichte wo User mit HDMI zu HDMI Quallitäts Probleme hatten aber es sind halt nur einzell Fälle denke ich im normal fall müsste es keine Problem geben.


----------



## Torsley (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie Monitor anschließen?*

ich hatte mit meinem alten benq hdmi zu hdmi ein problem. wenn windows in den  energy sparbetrieb gegangen bei dem er den monitor abschaltet wurde der monitor bei mir nicht abgeschaltet sondern es war einfach nur alles blau. ^^ ich hatte zwei gleiche benq der andere war dvi zu dvi angeschlossen. dieser hat sich immer normal ausgeschaltet. k.a. ob das nur bei meinen ein problem war oder ein generelles hdmi problem.


----------



## Own3r (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie Monitor anschließen?*

Also am besten finde ich DVI, da aber dein Monitor "nur" VGA und HDMI hat würde ich HDMI nehmen. Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte, kannst du ja immernoch einen DVI zu HDMI Adapter nehmen.


----------

